# What determines Labels



## bigfoote (Nov 19, 2012)

I understand why I'm a Newbie, and Moderators, but what determines OTBS, Smoking Fanatic, and Meat Mopper and others?  Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe the rank will increase with how many times you post.


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 19, 2012)

I was searching for labels and not rankings.  Thanks, I found this post explaining it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74515/rankings-and-such


----------

